# Affordable Graduate School



## Taurus_Gemini (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anyone know any solid film school in the States that may be more afforable than the private universities such as Columbia?

And does anyone know if the film program offered by Bristol University in the UK is any good?

Thanks!


----------



## Ard23 (Sep 9, 2008)

UCLA is the cheapest of the top schools. If you're not a US citizen you can't get the in-state tuition rate. Out of state tuition is about twice as much, approximately 25K a year. Still cheaper than NYU, Columbia, USC.


----------



## Winterreverie (Sep 9, 2008)

UCLA IS the cheapest, tuition wise-- but if you are a production student they estimate an additional $70,000 to fund your projects as well as the fact as it takes (On average) 5 years to finish. (estimates from LOAFS in addition to answers from UCLA faculty.)

Some of the more expensive programs take part of your tuition to fund your film including film stock, telecine, and equipment. Budget those into your cost as well.

And decide whether the cost of a top program is worth what they can offer or vice versa-- if a lesser program is worth what you are saving.

I know VERY FEW people leaving graduate school (in any discipline) without significant debt. Myself included. Most of us figure, it will take time to get back in the black, but the experience and opportunities afforded are worth it.


----------



## Ard23 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, well it doesn't actually TAKE 5 years to finish... the reason a lot of people hang around that long is b/c tuition is so cheap. When you add in a TAship (every 2nd year and over grad student is almost guaranteed at least one each year, you often get two) and in-state tuition, you're only paying about $2000 per quarter, and that is before factoring in the money you are being paid as a TA.

And yes, you are expected to fund your own films, but there is a significant amount of award money given out each year, especially to thesis students.

That all being said, Winterreverie is right, you're not likely to escape film school w/out significant debt, regardless of where you go.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd look into Columbia's financial aid section. I think they set a high tuition, but offer a huge amount of grants and scholarships upon acceptance, making the school about the cost of UCLA for a lot of people. Is this correct? Any Columbia people?


----------



## mckinnod (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't know if film grad school and affordable belong in the same sentence, unless of course it is the one you just read.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 12, 2008)

Columbia will never be anywhere near the cost of UCLA.  It's astronomical, compared to Chapman, USC, even the oh-so-pricey AFI.

I literally laughed out loud when I read that.  No offense.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow, way to shoot me down. I just read that they cover like 100% of financial need. Is that not true? Or am I misinterpreting that?


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 12, 2008)

All schools "cover" 100% of financial need.


With loans.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Sep 12, 2008)

I was under the impression that they "covered" it with grants, as opposed to most schools that cover it with loans, like you say. But I'll concede, because it doesn't mean anything to me and I have too much work to do to go look it up.


----------



## Winterreverie (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't think Jayimess said that to be harsh or shoot you down. It is true that they cover things with loans. Very few programs offer a cheap or full ride. I think UT is the only one I know of.


----------



## dahinducow (Sep 13, 2008)

affordable grad school = oxy moron.


----------



## ganz (Sep 13, 2008)

i don't know about Columbia's film program, but their other MFA programs are notorious for their lack of grant/fellowship funding.  And for some reason film gets way less funding than other MFA programs (like writing, dance, art, etc.) at nearly any graduate school you can imagine.  graduate funding is a cold reality, let me tell you.  So, if affordability is one of the primary criteria (which honestly, it shouldn't be), Columbia shouldn't be on the list.  

ganz


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 14, 2008)

I wasn't being harsh at all, jeez.

All schools say that they cover financial need...but what they don't tell you is that they do that by certifying students to borrow student loans, so one doesn't have to mortgage the house to pay for it in cash...not through grants and stuff.

Ganz is right...as I just wrote on another thread, film isn't biochem, law, business, or engineering...nobody's going to throw money at film students because they don't think you'll change the world and/or make them tons of money.

To a lot of people, this is a dilletante degree.  To the universities as a whole, the programs are cash cows.


----------



## deus_ex_machina85 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm an MFA Production Student at Florida State, and through Academic Common Market I pay around $4000 a semester. ACM is available to most southern states and it allows you to get in-state tuition while studying out-of-state. 

FSU also pays for your films, helps you find actors, and gets your out of film school in 2 years. 

Also, FSU grads have a 93% employment rate in the film industry.


----------



## FreakyMarcus (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, it looks like UCLA is comparatively speaking more affordable.

I have been working for a couple of years now and have saved up some $$$ but it looks like if I were to save enough before I go to film school, I will be like 35 (I am 29 at the moment)... so I am hoping to be able to get $$$ through TA or grants or part-time while I am there... (of course first I need to get myself accepted first)


----------



## gloria (Nov 11, 2008)

FSU is really cheap...I heard from some friends that FSU covered many parts of expenses.


----------

